# BBW's in Video Games???



## shy guy (May 28, 2006)

Ok I have been a gamer most of my life and well...where are the BBW's??? I can't think of one game that has had one positive BBW character in it now TV and Movies on the other hand have had positive BBW characters in the past few yes but still why has there never been at least one positive BBW in Video Games?(or has there?)...later


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 28, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't Kameo for the XBOX 360 have a SSBBW that is postive for one of the background characters?

View attachment kameo01.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 28, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't Kameo for the XBOX 360 have a SSBBW that is postive for one of the background characters?
> 
> View attachment 6333



Yep, Kameo's relative Lenya is portrayed as an attractive diva-ish ssbbw. It's also a very good game BTW.


----------



## missaf (May 28, 2006)

FatLane was my Corruptor by showing me how to make sexy hawt BBWs in The Sims. I loved makin' my own and makin em nekkid!


----------



## Stealth (May 28, 2006)

I Certainly wouldn't mind putting some in games.

The problem you get though is with publishers. I'd need to find an FA publisher before it could be sold. (Ok, well, mostly).

Seriously, A kick-ass game with a BBW is quite likely to get questioned by a publisher, who might ask for a character change.


Of course, you could just make it all part of the story....!!!

I agree with you though, I don't see many, and I hadn't heard of the above!


----------



## PoeticNightmare (May 30, 2006)

All I have to say about this is watch out, cause in about two years I'll be starting my own game development business (hopefully). And I'll definitely make sure to include people of all shapes and sizes. Hmmm...wonder if I should add a kingdom entirely composed of bbws and bhm. Might make for an interesting kingdom, don't you think  

Later days,
Jay


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 30, 2006)

missaf said:


> FatLane was my Corruptor by showing me how to make sexy hawt BBWs in The Sims. I loved makin' my own and makin em nekkid!



Can it be made for the Sim 2?


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 30, 2006)

PoeticNightmare said:


> All I have to say about this is watch out, cause in about two years I'll be starting my own game development business (hopefully). And I'll definitely make sure to include people of all shapes and sizes. Hmmm...wonder if I should add a kingdom entirely composed of bbws and bhm. Might make for an interesting kingdom, don't you think
> 
> Later days,
> Jay



I'm looking to work in the gaming field so PLEASE be sure to contact me if you're looking for anyone to assist in character/concept design. Take a look at my gallery http://www.artistsforyou.com/Portfolios/UncannyBruceman/ and get a glimpse of the type of stuff I do.

Back on topic, there was a fighting game called "Clayfighter" that came out for the Super Nintendo over ten years ago. The game was different, to say the least, but my favorite character was none other than Helga, the blonde hourglass in the valkyrie costume. I...LOVE...FAT GIRLS IN VALKYRIE COSTUME (big hint for all you paysite girls!)!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 30, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Can it be made for the Sim 2?




*I was wondering the same thing if there is I would like to know how about getting them. That would be cool. I play the sims all the time. Well I haven't in a month or so. I have my down times..lol... But I love to play. I think I might go and play today.. Well catch you guys later.*


----------



## sunandshadow (May 30, 2006)

I too am looking to work in the video game industry - I'm a designer/writer/concept artist.
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/

Currently I'm the lead designer of a project to make a romance RPsim titled: _Xenallure: A Tapestry of Hearts_ which is like a cross between Final Fantasy 7/8 and a Harvest Hoon. It's going fairly well, but slowly because we have no budget, so all the staff members are volunteers and can only work in their spare time. Check out Xenallure's Design Doc:
http://www.gamedev.net/hosted/xenallure/documents/XenallureDesignDocV2.doc


----------



## PoeticNightmare (May 30, 2006)

I'd most definitely be interested in the help, as well as the skills you both seem to possess. If I had the money right now to start it up, I'd go for it right now. For the moment, I'm working on a project which is basically going to be a mod on the Source engine. It will not be a straight action, nor a straight 3D shooter, and will resemble Half-Life and Counter Strike only in the most fundimental aspects. Myself, and Kyle have worked the details, and like I said we're looking for people who are willing to work on a project for 6-12 months of development, then present it to a publishing company. We know the idea will sell, we just have to get the team together. And seeing as we can't pay for anything but the software, and maybe a single computer of the caliber necessary to run such a compiling of the Source Engine, it might not be what you're looking for. 

If anyone is seriously interested in helping, and is willing to try to use their free time, or spare time to help this project along, feel free, and grab my attention with a PM. Honestly, three of the plot characters were going to fit the bill when it comes to bhm/bbw specs. One will even be super-sized. But because I don't want to reveal too much, I can't specify her status within the plot. Basically, I think this storyline will not only satisfy mainstream gamers and admirers of computer gaming. But it will also give this community a game in which not only the main character can range in size (accurately) but in which the non-player characters will range in size and shape as well. 

Like I said before, this is not a job, and it is certainly not an offer of potential salary or anything of the sort. It is mainly an opportunity to get some experience under your belt, help make what might just be a game on scale with The Elder Scrolls, or Half-Life 2 (I might be slightly bias, but this story has some serious merit to it  ).

And with that I've definitely been rambling too much. If my offer doesn't interest you, hope to see you in two years, with a resume in hand. If it does, hope to hear from you soon, and figure out how and where everything is going to fit. Eventually there will be a website for this game, and all position openings, and updates will be there. I'll probably post the address somewhere on here, to let people know. 

That's enough from me for now, take care everyone.

Later days.


----------



## Stealth (May 30, 2006)

Woah, well I didn't expect to see so many people from the field around here!

Can I suggest using something easy like a language called BlitzMax, bit of a wierd language that, and a wrapped 3D engine such as Iirlicht (I can never spell that!).

Development time is severely cut and I work on no budget too, and on several occasions managed to whip up quite large sums through contacts.

It's all about contacts.

Anyhow, PM me if you want to see some of my work (I'm a coder, Non-CPP mind ! Absolutely Hate it..)

I've also used torque before, and hated that too, it just doesn't work how I like to work- Straight forward.


BTW, I've started a simple 2D platformer engine to be used, well, pretty much anywhere, and have turned it into a Mario clone, Looking for an artist to whip up the graphics a bit for it! (this is not complete, I just wrote it to teach myself how to use the above language.)


----------



## Stealth (May 30, 2006)

Hey, No Edit?

Anyhow, figured I'd show something off:


----------



## RedRanger (May 31, 2006)

Some games let you create female characters, wrestling games are good for this. You can make some pretty big women. My favorite though is Tiger Woods PGA 2005 or 2006. You can create a very sexy bbw golfer and play with her.


----------



## Stealth (May 31, 2006)

Thats always good. I was actually pretty dissapointed when games like the sims really wouldn't let you create a true likeness of yourself.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 31, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> *I was wondering the same thing if there is I would like to know how about getting them. That would be cool. I play the sims all the time. Well I haven't in a month or so. I have my down times..lol... But I love to play. I think I might go and play today.. Well catch you guys later.*



Well, the closest thing to it, is at this website!

http://www.modthesims2.com/showthread.php?t=56199


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 31, 2006)

PoeticNightmare said:


> I'd most definitely be interested in the help, as well as the skills you both seem to possess. If I had the money right now to start it up, I'd go for it right now. For the moment, I'm working on a project which is basically going to be a mod on the Source engine. It will not be a straight action, nor a straight 3D shooter, and will resemble Half-Life and Counter Strike only in the most fundimental aspects. Myself, and Kyle have worked the details, and like I said we're looking for people who are willing to work on a project for 6-12 months of development, then present it to a publishing company. We know the idea will sell, we just have to get the team together. And seeing as we can't pay for anything but the software, and maybe a single computer of the caliber necessary to run such a compiling of the Source Engine, it might not be what you're looking for.
> 
> If anyone is seriously interested in helping, and is willing to try to use their free time, or spare time to help this project along, feel free, and grab my attention with a PM. Honestly, three of the plot characters were going to fit the bill when it comes to bhm/bbw specs. One will even be super-sized. But because I don't want to reveal too much, I can't specify her status within the plot. Basically, I think this storyline will not only satisfy mainstream gamers and admirers of computer gaming. But it will also give this community a game in which not only the main character can range in size (accurately) but in which the non-player characters will range in size and shape as well.
> 
> ...


Maybe we can pass around a collection plate! I would be will to donation a few dollars, and hopefully so would some others. 

I hope to see you in two years, with my resume in my hand, and my degree and my training in game design under my belt.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 31, 2006)

missaf said:


> FatLane was my Corruptor by showing me how to make sexy hawt BBWs in The Sims. I loved makin' my own and makin em nekkid!


can it be done in sims 2? for oblivion (the PC version) the idea of adding bbws to game as NPCs or warriors has been passed around but currently it would be hard to addd them in because bethesda has not released a official model importer for oblivion.
the only guy that i would think would be good enough to make a bbw 3dsmax models is buffalo bellycan unless some one here wants to take a shot at 3dsmax model.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 31, 2006)

Stealth said:


> I Certainly wouldn't mind putting some in games.
> 
> The problem you get though is with publishers. I'd need to find an FA publisher before it could be sold. (Ok, well, mostly).
> 
> ...


oblivion could handle bbws easily but some one needs to know 3dsmax milkshape or blender modeling.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (May 31, 2006)

Stealth said:


> Hey, No Edit?
> 
> Anyhow, figured I'd show something off:



Looks good, Stealth! I'll be sure to follow through with the links you had sent me when I get back from my vacation! I appreciate your help!


----------



## sunandshadow (May 31, 2006)

Here's a little movie of Xenallure's first character model, Desiderada. Sie is a Novrevel, the high-tech hermaphrodite race. Yes Desi is very skinny, we wanted to have three characters of that race and give one each of the three body types: skinny, muscular, and plump. I did the concept sketches, blueprint and texture, while our team's 3D modeller Aly did the model.  
http://www.gamedev.net/hosted/xenallure/screenshots/desideradabeta.mov


----------



## Seth Warren (May 31, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Well, the closest thing to it, is at this website!
> 
> http://www.modthesims2.com/showthread.php?t=56199



It's a shame that "fat" Sims aren't really fat - plump, maybe, but not fat. I guess it has something to do with the game engine and the Sim/object mesh interaction as to why Maxis/EA didn't allow for more plumping of the characters. *shrug* I don't know, I'm not a game designer or software coder.

I do have an amusing Sims 2 story. If you have the "Nightlife" expansion pack, one of the features are romantic turn-ons and turn-offs for your Sims. So, here's the scenario: I have a married couple; she has a lifetime want of becoming a celebrity chef. This being, I have her do the cooking all of the time. Naturally, what with all of the rich food shes surrounded by, she became fat. When this happened, she rolled up the want to "get fit" (ha! Not likely, so long as I am the Llama God of this game). 

One of her husband's turn-ons is fatness. I had him check her out and watched in the relationship panel as two lightning bolts of chemistry went up to three. One woo-hoo between the two of them and her "get fit" want vanished and has not returned.


----------



## Stealth (May 31, 2006)

LOL! Fecking AWESOME


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know how heavy you can make them, but I think you can increase the weight of the characters in the XBOX 360 fighting game Rumble Roses XX.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 8, 2006)

well look why doesnt some here post at the elder scrools forums and request some bbw characters. buffalo belly can is prolly the best BBW modeler i have ever seen.


----------



## opus (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it is much more flexible than the Sims ever has been.. There is even a bbw and admirers group.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 9, 2006)

umm in my post above i meant to say elder scrolls.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 9, 2006)

opus said:


> I think it is much more flexible than the Sims ever has been.. There is even a bbw and admirers group.



How do you find it?


----------

